# Grant Voting for HBGRR



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

HBGRR is currently doing fairly well on votes for a $10,000 grant, but needs more votes to carry us to the top. If any of you wouldn't mind putting in a vote for us it would be greatly appreciated. We are currently on track to take in more than *800* dogs this year so each and every penny helps. Please feel free to share this link with your entire contact list - each vote really helps.

http://www.care2.com/animalsheltercontest/71952


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I voted yesterday, and will do so again today.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I voted and will do so again. I will also try to remember to bump it up tomorrow.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Carol


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

I just voted


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

You got my vote. Hope they win.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I guess we can vote only once, right? I tried again today, and got a screen thanking me for my vote.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Bumping up - HBGRR is moving up fast!!! Remember you can vote once a day--and send to all your email contacts--please.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Oooops--appears as if maybe only one vote per computer - - - but keep checking back in guys.


----------

